# First Attempt At A Website. CC Appreciated



## SoulfulRecover (Apr 24, 2017)

Ive never had a website and honestly can not justify the cost of a real domain name so I cobbled together a Wix based website and wanted to get other opinions on whether or not its on the right track. I typically do not shoot for money, just personal interest but would like to at some point. I wanted something other than my Flickr page that was a bit more "professional" looking. Any thoughts on how to improve the site would be appreciated.

My current concern is the personal projects page seems lacking and dis-organized? Something about it is off.

silverlight


----------



## Designer (Apr 24, 2017)

SoulfulRecover said:


> My current concern is the personal projects page seems lacking and dis-organized? Something about it is off.


Agreed.  I don't know why you think you need a tab called "personal work", when it's all yours.  Why not call it "graphic design", or something, then remove the long shots of wifey.  I can see why you have sis-in-law on the home page, but I think you should move it to the "portraits" page, and put something else up for the home page.  Is wifey not a bit jealous over that?


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Apr 24, 2017)

The wife is on the main page haha and the long 4x5 shots are of a couple different ladies including the wife. What would you suggest for a home page photo? Would you not use a portrait if you shoot portraits?


----------



## Designer (Apr 24, 2017)

SoulfulRecover said:


> The wife is on the main page haha and the long 4x5 shots are of a couple different ladies including the wife. What would you suggest for a home page photo? Would you not use a portrait if you shoot portraits?


Oh, sure, portraits are fine for the home page, but whichever one you choose will be the one everyone will want.  

So if you've got enough of those flower crowns to go around, then go for it!


----------



## SoulfulRecover (Apr 24, 2017)

Designer said:


> SoulfulRecover said:
> 
> 
> > The wife is on the main page haha and the long 4x5 shots are of a couple different ladies including the wife. What would you suggest for a home page photo? Would you not use a portrait if you shoot portraits?
> ...



I had a lot of fun making it but my thumbs were sore for a few days haha. Not sure if I would make another one but I'd be thrilled to shoot more with some that were purchased


----------

